# LAKE HOUSTON DAM TODAY!!!



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great day on the water. I asked another 2cooler - surfwalker and Matt - to to the Lake Houston Dam today. Matt bowed out and wanted to just enjoy the day. It was surfwalker and mayself. This was my first trip to the dam but surfwalker grew up fishing it. Launched at about 7:30. Unlike the Livinston Dam there is no cable. Fished till noon and caught only (1) 2lb catfish. The crappie were not there. I saw only about (3) caught all morning. THe water was very low when we launched with the tide rising all morning. The water at the Dam was very dirty with white foam on top.

It was dead today.sad_smiles But tried a new place!!

If you read 2cool, last spring the Houston Dam was the place to be.


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

I went there last sunday. Water was dirty brown and there was like 10 other boats there. Didnt see anyone catching anything either.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

It will be on fire soon if we don't get any more severe rains and cold weather. I would say about 2 more weeks and it should start happening.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Do you find it better when no water is coming thru the dam?

Overall, I thought it was a nice place with a good ramp. Saw an Ospry Eagle which was 2Cool ! 

I live in the woodlands so this was close - or as close as it gets in Texas. I have learned there is nothing close in Texas. With this stated, I lived 5min from the boat launch in Louisiana.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I wanted to add (1) more thing to the report. This was my very first fishing trip with dry feet. The sculpers (sp) which let water in and out of the boat have leaked since purchase. This is a 19ft kenner. The holes are 1.25 inches and have been looking for removeable plugs for ever. Matt helped and found some at bass pro.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

You should have fished the eddy's. With the weather being so nice those shallow back lakes warm up fast. They are more then likely in there spawning. The last time I went up to the river the water temp was 58 and that was 2 weeks ago. I would check the eddies next time. There is one about a quarter of a mile from good times heading towards the dam and the other is adjacent to the park near the dam it is kind of a hidden area if you don't know what you are looking for but it is strait across that park at the end closest to the dam.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I did appreciate the invite but I thought it would be a good day for me to go trolling. They were having the Texas Celebration in Conroe so I rode my bike over there and had a cold drink and listened to some live music and looked around.

Matt


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

A couple of things:

1) If the water is being released faster than normal, that tends to mess up the crappie fishing in the shut area. But the catfishing is then pretty good.

2) If you want white bass, go to the very front with your boat where the water spills over the apron. The white bass like it there.

3) Someone mentioned the back eddies and cuts like the "Iron Gate" area and the big eddie. Those areas would the be first place I would try right now as they are not as affected by the river flow and will warm up faster. The crappie will start to spawn in those areas soon.

4) I had the same problem with my 21 kenner until I found the exact plugs too!

5) Lastly I often see those osprey's up there.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We tried the cut by the Iron gate but nothing. The eddy as they call it by the state Park was too shallow for my boat. A guy fishing in a Yak by the dam came out of there and was scrapping bottom. The tide was very low when we launched. Maybe next time.

People were next to the curtain but were catching nothing. No one was even catching cats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, you never know unless you go.
SS


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Most people just post the good trips, even the pros know what a black critter with two racing stripes smell like. Good report.


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

what are eddies??


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The eddies are a series of small oxbow lakes or cuts off the main river. As you are going up from Good Times Marina, there is the Iron Gate eddie. That one is actually an old sand pit that was flooded and opened up to the river. It has been that way for years. Continuing up towards the dam, there is a very small eddie to the left that most people don't even know its there. Only a small jon boat can make it through the mouth with the trees hanging over. During the spawn, I often take my jon boat up in this one and catch some nice crappie with no fishing pressure. It takes about 50 yards of pushing with the paddles on a low tide to make it. Then it drops off to about 5-6 foot deep.

Continuing towards the dam is another eddie that is directly across from the New Port Beach. It too is on the left side. Going in the main cut, it is shallow, but not has shallow has the previous one I described. Once inside you can go to the left or right. To the left it goes about 700 yards back and to the right it goes about 1200 yards. 

Continuing towards the dam again, there will be another eddie to the right directly before you enter past the yellow polls of the shoot of the dam. It will be on the right side and is extremely shallow at the mouth. I have caught crappie on the river side of the mouth during the spawn and even in the eddie on a high tide, but the deepest is maybe 3-4 feet. Often the yellow bass will go up there an spawn.


----------

